# Examples of photography websites?



## Restomage (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a friend who is going to build me a website and I want to show him a couple of ideas on what I'm looking for. I'm looking for a site that has an intro with a few brief photos and then a nice elegant photo gallery. I've been looking on google but haven't found exactly what I want. Anyone have any examples to share? Thanks.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 22, 2009)

I used Blu Domain.  They have all flash sites...  and many here are not fans of flash sites...  but they do a nice job.

-Pete


----------



## astrostu (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you read any thread here?  Go to one with more than 10 replies and look at peoples' signatures.  Web sites abound.


----------



## bcshort (Sep 23, 2009)

I consistantly hear lots of nice things said about SquareSpace -  and certainly some of the photography portfolio sites I have seen on there seem nice.

whole heap of samples @ Examples - Squarespace


----------



## damonb (Sep 29, 2009)

I would strongly recommend against a Flash site for two reasons:

1. issues with Flash and search engine optimization (SEO).
2. slower loading times for images with people on slower internet connection speeds

I personally have a wordpress photoblog (hosted through Blue Host; largely used for work testing purposes), which seems to be fairly popular with  a number of photographers.

Some other sites you might want to look at as samples of other sites:
Chromasia
TopLeftPixel

I think you also have to make your site decision based on what type of photography you are doing (art, events, etc.).


----------

